# TC Electronics Fireworx



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2015)

Never heard one of these units but it's got all of the nice Digital I/O options and some pretty impressive presets and algo's.

Anyone use one of these...?


----------



## kolton (Jan 12, 2015)

i've had one for years, i love it !!


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2015)

Hey if you have a chance of some simple track using it on some Reverb and Delays, especially the reverse delay, I would be indebted.

For 350 shipped w/ a guarantee I can't pass this up.

Ooops,...forgot to ask how the Rinmg Mod sounded...?

Can it do the Mahavishnu Blue Box, or is it more like a dirty sum box pedal like Jon Lord used..?

Thanks SO Much.


----------



## kolton (Jan 12, 2015)

i had a flood in my studio a while back and my fireworx is not back in my rack,
i'm just getting the floor and walls that had to be replaced together.
i'm running all in the box until the structural things are functional.

if i can pull it out of storage and set it up temporarily i'll record some things,
but it might not be real soon unfortunatley.

that price sounds great!

i like the ring mod a lot but i'm not sure i can tell you if it does what you want.
i find the verb, delay, pitch shift and all the "normal" stuff to be very good but,
the stuff i use it for is the complicated combinations of routing different effect.
it's very easy to build uncommon and useful routings. lots of presets that already
sound great are also great starting point for manipulation.

i really like fireworkx a lot ! for what that's worth.

sorry i can't be more help quickly but i'll try.

good luck!

dan


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 12, 2015)

You've been plenty of help.
This is too much of a Jack Of All Trades to pass on for this price.

For me using DSP FX, VST FX combined with hardware reverb and delays/ring mod pleases me.
It's the only way I can get that separated sound quality.
Hardware tends to jump out of the mix on certain FX really well.

THX Again.

Cheerz.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 22, 2015)

I regret to say this sounds so excellent and due to it's quality and 48k operation it is now used by the vocalists as an AUX on an Behringer X32.
Should have never raved about it so much.

Anyone wanting a kick ass Reverb with awesome Multi FX easily programmable and 48k ADAT this is the best option.

300-400 Bucks is better than software, guaranteed.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 23, 2015)

chimuelo @ Thu Jan 22 said:


> I regret to say this sounds so excellent and due to it's quality and 48k operation it is now used by the vocalists as an AUX on an Behringer X32.




Apart from the below, great box! 

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jun98/articles/fireworx.html



> Where I must level a more serious complaint, however, is that there does not appear to be a global setting for the effect wet/dry signal mix. If the FireworX is used as an outboard processor to a mixing desk, it would be usual to control the wet/dry balance at the desk by altering the relative levels of direct signal (channel fader) and wet signal (effects return level). On the other hand, as an in-line processor for a guitarist or keyboard player, the output would have to carry the direct signal as well as the effects.
> 
> Unfortunately, the wet/dry mix seems to change with every recalled factory preset, which can be extremely frustrating when recalling and comparing a number of different presets. Indeed, in some cases, recalling a factory preset doesn't produce any 'wet' signal at all until some modifier is activated (typically the alpha mod wheel)! It is possible, of course, to alter the wet/dry balance as required, but that involves diving into the parameter editing pages for every program preset, and re-saving the settings. It seems a great shame in an otherwise excellent machine, that there isn't some kind of global override of the dry/wet mixture.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 23, 2015)

First thing I always do on vintage gear is go to SOS, but beware SOSpubs was my first search and it was a list of gay bars around the world or something, which is fine by me.
When buying new expensive gear, I often hang at Gay Bars for months since the drinks are free.

The unit does have to be adjusted as many presets are too damn wet, but that is an advantage on the Filters. My Lexicons just do reverb as their Filter FX are pretty generic in comparison, but I can control the wet/dry ratio with an extra Mod Wheel on the K4 or just give it a pedal to pull back at the end of every tune.

I am buying another Fireworx just for me as I really like the Delays, FIlters and Verbs, plus I can combine the FX blocks in parallel, serial, ad feedback paths using the Inserts to the Pipeline, and make really well designed Vocal FX.
For keys just the basic Delays and Reverbs combined with VST based Mod FX since they excel at Dynamics and Mod FX.
Hardware just takes the various synths and samplers out of the mix giving them a less compressed squashed sound, it's the only way I can describe things. Plus the algorithms took years to design and do make an obvious difference to my ears. The audience doesn't care, they are too busy having fun to criticize anything. 

Version 2 added 200 more presets and new SysEx preset exchange between units allowing single presets instead of Bulk Dumps.
I have owned and used other 48k ADATs like the Alesis Q20, TC 3000, etc.
Fireworx rocks my world, it's worth every little mix inconvenience.

Cheerz


----------

